# New LR scope



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am having trouble deciding on my next scope. I plan to switch this scope between my Rem 700 .308 and my new Savage build .260 for longer range targets (500-1000yds) at first then some hunting as I become proficient at the longer ranges.

First is the IOR Valdada 3-18X42 "Fleascope" with the MP-8 Ill Ret. This scope has a 35mm tube, comes with a sun shade, and quality rings of my choice. This scope has 60MOA of elevation, and very high quality German glass.

Second is a Nightforce NXS 5.5-22X50mm. I have not decided on a reticle yet, but am leaning toward the NP-2DD. This scope has a 30mm tube, comes with a sun shade, bikini style lens covers, but no rings. This scope has 100 MOA of elevation, and I am not sure where the glass is made.

I think the MP-8 reticle is better than any thing Nightforce has, but the Nightforce has much more elevation. The Nightforce has higher magnification, but doesn't come with rings, and the Nightforce is about $300 more after buying rings. I already have an IOR Valdada, and really like it, but the Nightforce is......well, a Nightforce, and I don't have one.

Can any one give me some info or personal experiences that can help me decide between these two? Thanks!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

if those are your 2 choices nightforce is the choice. head and shouldlers above ior in every aspect of glass durability, repeatability and just all around on of the best. one thing to think about is getting matching reticle and turrets(moa/moa or mil/mil). if you want a scope that is built like a tank nsx all the way. if you want to get some more opinions go to snipershide.com


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

KurtR, where are you getting your information that the IOR doesn't have the quality glass that Nightforce does? Is this by experience or something you have read? I have heard the complete opposite, but haven't been able to look through an IOR yet. I have been considering one, but can't buy something I haven't looked through before purchase. I do like the IOR scopes with the 25 MOA adjustment in one rotation of the elevation turret. With the 260 shooting 139 gr. Scenars that would get be beyond 1000 yards in one rotation. This has been one of the biggest reasons I have wanted one and am still considering it. I do like the Nightforce, but everyone I have talked to that owns the IOR and Nightforce both seem to agree that the optic quality is equivalent between the two.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... ost1666862

Savage260, with the flat trajectory of the 260 you will achieve 1000 yards with either scope.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

IOR has good optical quailitys but just are not as proven and durable as nsx. nsx customer service is light years ahead of ior. i have looked through a few ior and they will more than do the job. i just like the fact of you know the nsx is going to do the same thing everytime you turn the turrets and you can beat the **** out of the scope and it will funtion everytime and if it does not you send it to idaho where they are assembled and it is fixed. does the ior having matching reticle and turrets i dont know about that. i would not even considering spending money on a scope that does not match. just my opinion on the nsx scope it is so subjective to what the actuall user wants when you get to the higher levels of scope makers it is best to get some thing in hand and test it to see if you like it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

> ...it is best to get some thing in hand and test it to see if you like it.


I completely agree KurtR and hence the reason I haven't bought an IOR. I wish they made a NSX with a 25 MOA (1/4 MOA clicks) turret like the IOR and the decision would be over.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have owned both. i would buy the nightforce. i have the 5.5-22x56 nxs tactical with the np-2dd reticle. i have never liked a scope or reticle as much. if i can afford to, i will be adding a 3.5-15 version to my 17 mink so the 5.5-22 can go back on my long range coyote gun. i have used my nxs in brutal weather conditions and -35 degree temps. the turrets, parallax adjuster, and variable power ring still functioned smoothly and properly. can't say that of anything else i have tried. nxs scopes are machined from solid bar stock for the body: one piece, 1/8" thick. exotic metals and aerospace lubes are used throughout. all glass is bedded in a special epoxy compound in addition to the threaded retaining systems. the glass itself is amazing. there actually is a reason they cost so much. this is one of the few instances where you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info kingcanada! :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I was leaning IOR all the way, but I just ordered a NXS 5.5-22X50 NP-2DD from SportOptics. Hopefully I will be as happy with the NF as others have been. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

let us know what you think when you get it mounted and some shooting in. i am guessing you will not be dissapointed


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Do any of you guys have the zero stop on your NXS? I called and changed my order this morning to include the zero stop. I have read a few reviews and all were good, so here's hoping! Too bad I have to wait 5 weeks to get my scope!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

My cousin just picked one up in Devils Lake,5.5-22x50 NPR-1 with the zero stop, not sure how much he has used it but it is a sweet piece of glass!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Where did he pick that up? I didn't think they sold them here.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

zero stop are handy for when you do alot of cranking on the knobs and have never heard of a problem with the nsx


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

He ordered it at Gerrells, got it in a week....


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is cool, I wonder what kind of price he got? I was told mine would take longer because they don't usually build them with the NP-2DD reticle so it would have to be built into one at the factory. I got a pretty good deal on mine.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

$1600 w/illuminated reticle + tax


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Your cousin must have some connections because they don't sell them for that price any where that I can find!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://www.bearbasin.com/nightforce-nxs-scope.htm they are close to that


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

he may not have gotten the zero stop


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am guessing that must be the case, that site had the same prices I have seen every where. I was worried for a second!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I was in the Fargo scheels the other day had a 56mm NXS for about 1600 illum ret also. Don't remember which reticle though.


----------



## margaret10200 (Nov 9, 2011)

Asian escourt spam deleted.


----------

